# horse wont stop tossing head



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

well mine would toss and bob his head and my trainer said getting him to drop his head will get him to give and be softer on his mouth. it works he doesnt toss or bob anymore i do it every time before i ride. just make him give and once he does praise him and do it 3 to 4 times.


----------



## Thoroughbred Lover (May 10, 2012)

Mabye her bit is bothering her. It's either a habit or something is annoying her.
Does her saddle fit?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Do you ride with contact or on a loose rein?


----------



## rednecklove (Apr 20, 2012)

Saddle fits fine. Bits fine and i ride loose rein


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

When were her teeth examined last? By a good equine dentist? Any chance she might have a chiropractic issue causing discomfort? 

Is this a new behavior? Or has she been doing this for a long time?


----------



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

Get her teeth checked. I have a gelding who was a terrible head tosser, and he still had his wolf teeth at 12 years of age. The vet floated him, pulled the wolf teeth, and cleaned up an abscess and no more head tossing.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

The head tossing sounds like pain somewhere. I would have her teeth checked and then check all of your take to make sure it doesn't have pokes and that it still fits correctly. Sometimes when horses loose or gain weight it can cause the saddle to no longer fit and cause pain. There could also be an underlying health issue somewhere as well that hasn't made your horse sick, but uncomfortable such as tummy troubles or even ulcers.... my horse was a BAD head tosser and it turned out he had an ulcer problem. The head tossing completely went away after treatment.... so just be aware that there could be something hurting your horse that you can't physically see.

When you are positive it isn't pain or tack fit, I would look at your bit and make sure that it's not hurting your horse. Maybe you might need a "friendlier" bit.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

How long have you had/ridden this horse?

Has anything changed?

Last time teeth were checked?

What about flies?

Did you check tack to make sure there wasn't pinching?


----------



## rednecklove (Apr 20, 2012)

The only time she does it is when i ride outside the pasture in the pqsture shes fine but outside of it is the problem


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

rednecklove said:


> The only time she does it is when i ride outside the pasture in the pqsture shes fine but outside of it is the problem


If that's the case, assuming of course that all pain/discomfort is ruled out, I'm quite tempted to say she's telling you that she'd much rather be in the pasture than outside of it, for one reason or another. Mild pasture-sourness. :wink:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well she sounds like she's trying to evade bit contact and make her way to the pasture. Or maybe the bugs are really bothering her.

Do you change anything when you go from indoors to outdoors?


----------



## rednecklove (Apr 20, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Well she sounds like she's trying to evade bit contact and make her way to the pasture. Or maybe the bugs are really bothering her.
> 
> Do you change anything when you go from indoors to outdoors?


Im guessing bugs because she tries to itch her legs because the flies are bad in my area


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I've heard skin so soft works, flyspray, I personally use SWAT via a thin line from between their legs to their naval. Spray a rag with fly spray and get her legs and face (careful of eyes)

Some people say a nosenet helps with head flipping too.. or they have those fly masks you can wear whilst riding.
Crusader Fly Mask - Quiet-Ride - Fly Masks/Ear Nets from SmartPak Equine


----------



## rednecklove (Apr 20, 2012)

Also she onnly does this with my brother


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

OP, next time you write a post.. put all of this in the first one instead of spread out.

He probably is pulling too much on your horse's face or he's hurting her back.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

rednecklove said:


> *When i am riding* my horse wont stop tossing her head





rednecklove said:


> Also *she onnly does this with my brother*



Hey, unless you are your brother, you lied about the whole enchilada.

Don't lie, it's extremely rude and unfair to those that take their time to help you instead of someone else that doesn't lie.

I'm extremely disappointed.


----------

